# Crinum natans st the border?



## Tylerindelta (Jan 27, 2015)

So I found a supplier with some decent sized natans for sale. Hes I sure if hell be able to get more so would love to get my hands on some. Does anyone know if they are allowed to be brought into Canada? If so is there anyone who regularly goes to the states that would be willing to pick up?


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Plants coming through the border "legally" must have certificates of inspection ( whatever it is called) or they will get seized. If your supplier is Arizona aqua gardens (or something like that) run away real fast. That guy is a scammer. I was lucky to get my money back but it took some time and persistence on my part....and some threats!!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I have bought plants from ebay and had them shipped across the border with no problems. That was two or three years ago, so things may have changed.


----------

